# Info on these two, used guns, please.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife's aunt has offered to sell me two guns that had belonged to her deceased husband, and they are as follows:

1). Ruger SP-101 (stainless).
2). Jennings jp22 LR

i can get both for the price of $250.

I don't know much at about the Jennings, but the little bit of research I've done has revealed that the Ruger might be well worth the $250, by itself.

Just wanted to get a little feedback on these guns.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Ruger SP-101 is a fine revolver - keep it and shoot it - it's worth twice that price.

The Jennings is crap - use it for a paper-weight or make a cigarette lighter out of it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ditto, and ditto. Although using the Jennings for a cigarette lighter may not be a wise idea. A .22 up the nostril may give you a nosebleed.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> Ditto, and ditto. Although using the Jennings for a cigarette lighter may not be a wise idea. A .22 up the nostril may give you a nosebleed.


nosebleed ..... or the flying part of the slide for that matter. Aint Zamac wonderful? |P


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

After reading them, and after doing more research on the Jennings, I had decided that I wasn't keen on getting it. But my wife's aunt is deathly afraid of guns, and wants them as far away from her as possible. So, on the sole strength of that factor, I will just go ahead with the full deal. Besides, it had already been mentioned that the Ruger-101 was more than worth the asking price for both guns.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Since the Jennings is a .22, you can have some plinking fun with it, till it breaks. You never know - it might work OK for a long time, although most don't. Just don't ever let yourself get into a self-defense situation with it. Some people have, and have gotten away with it, but it's a poor gamble, in my opinion.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Just hang onto that Jennings until the local police have one of those buy-back programs, you might just get $50 for it.


yea, believe it or not, there are some junk firearms that should go to the smelter.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Since the Jennings is a .22, you can have some plinking fun with it, till it breaks. You never know - it might work OK for a long time, although most don't. Just don't ever let yourself get into a self-defense situation with it. Some people have, and have gotten away with it, but it's a poor gamble, in my opinion.


Yes, I will devote the Jennings solely to plinking - at least, for as long as it holds up. Considering it as a self-defense weapon is something that I would never do. I have a lot to learn about guns, and ammo loads. But I had never considered .22 caliber guns as self-defense tools. I'd just been of the mindset that these bullets were too small. But maybe I'm wrong, about that.

When I got my permit, in '93, I activated it by putting a used .22cal (seven shot, I believe) semi automatic handgun on it. I don't remember the make, or model, but it was a very nice gun. It shot reliably, and just never gave me an issue. Wanting something more powerful, I traded up to a used S&W 9mm semi auto (model 439), which I still have, and which has also been a great gun. Finances were a bit of an issue, or I would have held on to that traded .22. I wouldn't have carried it out, for protection, but it was such a nice little gun.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah, don't believe the nay-sayers. Jennings 22's can be a lot of fun. They aren't made to be target pistols, or self-defense CCW pistols. But they can still be a lot of fun. Mine has been super reliable, and that includes a lot of salt water time finishing off halibut before they're pulled into the boat. Enjoy it!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The Ruger is a decent revolver, my friend had one a few years ago it was a nice gun. The Jennings I can't address if it is or isn't a decent gun since I've never seen or shot one. But for 250.00 you should be very happy with the Ruger at that price.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

how much ammo comes with the deal :smt033


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

CW said:


> Just hang onto that Jennings until the local police have one of those buy-back programs, you might just get $50 for it.
> 
> yea, believe it or not, there are some junk firearms that should go to the smelter.


Ya beat me to it. In fact, I heard some buyback programs will give $100.00 in grocery vouchers. That's $100.00 more than the Jennings is worth.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

The Ruger SP101 is a TANK. the JENNINGS never owned one or shot one , but i hear should be TANKED !


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Bisley said:


> The Ruger SP-101 is a fine revolver - keep it and shoot it - it's worth twice that price.
> 
> The Jennings is crap - use it for a paper-weight or make a cigarette lighter out of it.


I'll second the Jenning,it's absolutely crap! Never owned a Ruger SP-101.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> Ah, don't believe the nay-sayers. Jennings 22's can be a lot of fun. They aren't made to be target pistols, or self-defense CCW pistols. But they can still be a lot of fun. Mine has been super reliable, and that includes a lot of salt water time finishing off halibut before they're pulled into the boat. Enjoy it!


I would say that you have found a good use for the Jennings. If it works, great...if not, hit your fish in the head with a ball peen hammer. And if you accidentally drop it over the side, you've still got the hammer. :mrgreen:


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

pic said:


> how much ammo comes with the deal :smt033


Not much .

There was a box (minus 5) of the Ultramax Remanufactured .38 specials, but I've never seen any cartridges that looks like these. I couldn't put up a picture, at this time, but these cartridges have a flattened front. Whatever is in there is flush with the front end of the casing. When things are finalized I won't shoot with them until I know what type of ammo they are.

What I mean by finalization is that I am yet awaiting clearance. Yesterday, my aunt went with me for a NICS check. She, of course, was required to be there, to turn the guns over, as well as to show proof of her being executor of er husband's estate. I went through the process, and foresaw no problems. However, I learned that the decision came back as 'delayed'. So, it's just about anxiously waiting, now, to see what the verdict is to be.

I DID have a misdemeanor issue, back when I was 16 years old, but that didn't pose an issue for me to gain clearance to get a permit, in '93 - and to have been granted a full carry license, a few years later. I have been an upstanding, law abiding individual ever since my sixteenth year of age, and don't understand why clearance wasn't immediately granted. But it could have been worse; it could have come back 'DENIED'.

Well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

NLAlston said:


> Not much .
> 
> There was a box (minus 5) of the Ultramax Remanufactured .38 specials, but I've never seen any cartridges that looks like these. I couldn't put up a picture, at this time, but these cartridges have a flattened front. Whatever is in there is flush with the front end of the casing. When things are finalized I won't shoot with them until I know what type of ammo they are.


They are called 'wad cutters' and they were a very popular practice round, years ago, when .38 Specials and .357 Magnums were the favorite round of many hand gunners. In a factory load, they are safe for use in any .38 Special or .357 Magnum. In a hand load, it all depends on the person who loads the ammo - probably OK, though, from a reputable re-loader.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

NLAlston said:


> My aunt went with me for a NICS check. She, of course, was required to be there, to turn the guns over, as well as to show proof of her being executor of er husband's estate. I went through the process, and foresaw no problems. However, I learned that the decision came back as 'delayed'. So, it's just about anxiously waiting, now, to see what the verdict is to be.
> 
> I DID have a misdemeanor issue, back when I was 16 years old, but that didn't pose an issue for me to gain clearance to get a permit, in '93 - and to have been granted a full carry license, a few years later. I have been an upstanding, law abiding individual ever since my sixteenth year of age, and don't understand why clearance wasn't immediately granted. But it could have been worse; it could have come back 'DENIED'.
> 
> Well, we'll see what happens.


Good news. Yesterday (Saturday) evening, I received a call from Gander Mountain, with information that my paperwork on the guns had been 'Green Lighted'. Yes, I'll be in possession of those guns on Monday.


----------

